# I had Jury Duty AGAIN!!!!



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie

Ha! I started out with my trademark three boogies because they are SO important to this forum!

This morning I had jury duty and did NOT get voted off. I was juror #6. We sat in big rooms all day - I tried to get laughs to break the monotony and did great! . People were warming up to me! 

Being on a jury selection THREE times this year helped!

...oh and before the trial could begin, the parties reached a settlement, so I don't have to go in tomorrow.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lol nice ending  I wish i had jury duty, it would give me something to do.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

:banana Good job on getting laughs and being so relaxed! It's always hard for me to be relaxed in unfamiliar situations.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad that you felt relaxed during jury selection. I know I wouldn't, and much less relaxed during jury duty itself. I didn't get any further notice after my jury violations' letter, so I'm hoping it just disappears into the void.

Without severe SA, I actually wouldn't mind doing it. Heck, there's a part of me that would want to shout at 11 other jurors and say, "What the **** is wrong with you people? Of COURSE he's guilty! Weren't you Idiots paying attention to the Evidence??"

But alas, that's never going to happen.

But did you ever have to be an actual juror yet? Or were all the times only the selection process?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody (1) does not want to be there, so there is a little sarcastic tone, and (2) are nervous and slow to open up. I seen it! :lol
This one guy I sat next to looked like a totally serious man, until we got picked. I heard him tell a newly-called juror "welcome to the jury!" :lol After talking to a lady this morning, people started opening up. I picked up on it at the first two jury selections. There's nothing to worry about once you get in there. They do record what you say, but it's basically difficult to get out of it unless there is a severe problem. I only made $25 for getting picked, but it was the county after all - they have more jurors than the Federal one I did in May.


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

I had jury duty once...got kicked off for saying the "wrong" thing...did wonders for my SA...haha


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Luckily, I never had to go yet. They called me once back home, but I was in my senior year of college and taking finals at the moment. I called the clerk of court and explained my situation and they excused me. They never called me back. They also never called me back where I live now. I did get a questionnaire from them 10 years ago, but never heard from them since. I don't want to do it. I get panicky in crowded places. My luck it would be in the summer during a heatwave. They don't know anything about air conditioning up here. It probably will be so hot in that courthouse, I would be sweating bullets.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Three boogies for Millenniumman! :boogie :boogie :boogie Congrats for doing so well, and for making 25 bucks.


----------



## Thief13x (May 4, 2005)

ha! got called for jury duty for the 8th of August, the day AFTER I'm returning to college 1k miles away. So them this, and they changed the date to Jan 10th, 3 days after classes start for the spring semester, LOL, so I told them this and they sent me a paper telling me I was excused from jury duty actually I was dissapointed, I always wanted to be on a jury, to lock the guilty in the slammer!!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice! I never go when i'm called


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

They still kept trying tho! i finally wrote them a letter about my SA and told them what meds i was on and to call my doctor. Haven't heard from them since.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never had the privilege of jury duty. I'd imagine it to be quite interesting. Listen to the prosecution, listen to the defense, listen to the judge, find those holes and contradictions, see the drama... and decide their fate!

Or is this just really boring like a church sermon?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Mill man is cured! any normal SAer to get called in for jury duty would die! LOL


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

They interview you with all the other jurors and ask you a bunch of questions before hand.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Noca said:


> lol nice ending  I wish i had jury duty, it would give me something to do.


 :agree minus the jury duty.


----------



## Thief13x (May 4, 2005)

true, I would be nervous as hell about jury duty, but I think SA isn't really a good reason to skip out on anything. I think the only way to get over your fears sometimes is to face them. Not trying to be judgemental, just hoping to offer some food for thought. You feel better in the end too.


----------

